

Lessons from the Last Time Civilization Collapsed - bdataA
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2014/08/19/341573332/lessons-from-the-last-time-civilization-collapsed

======
qwerta
I read that bug, highly recommend. It tells good story, while keeping with
facts we found.

